# نقاش : ما الفرق بين الميكاترونكس و الاتوترونكس ؟؟؟؟



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (1 أبريل 2008)

بســــم اللـــه الرحمـــــن الرحيـــــــم​الاخوة و الاخوات الاعضاء...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

أود طرح مسألة الفرق يبن هندسة الميكاترونكس و هندسة الاتوترونكس للنقاش ثم ما هو مجال عمل مهندس الاوتوترونكس؟؟؟

الرجاء الافادة...​
:81::81::81:​


----------



## أبو المثنى (29 أبريل 2008)

أخوي الكريم ............. الفرق بين االتخصصين واضح جدا ..........

تخصص هندسة الميكاترونكس متخصص بالروبوتات الآلية و خطوط الإنتاج و التحكم الآلي .........

أما تخصص هندسة الأوتوترونكس فهو مختص بهندسة السيارات و إلكترونياتها و لا يدرس في الوطن العربي و الشرق الأوسط إلا في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية / كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية و التي أنتمي لها ...... و التي أدرس بها تخصص الأوتوترونكس و الحمد لله خريج خلال عدة أششهر معدودة بإذن الله .......

وولو حاب تشترك معنا في منتدى كليتنا فقط اكتب 
شبكة المهندس المسلم 
على جوجل ............
و بإذن الله رح يطلع موقع كليتنا ..... و بإذن الله نفيدك بكل ما نستطيع ...................


----------



## عبدالله12 (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (3 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا علي الإفادة , معلومة فعلا أول مرة أعرفها وأعرف القسم ده أساسا


----------

